# أسئلة عن الصوم وإجابتها الكنسية



## ميرنا (23 مارس 2010)

*+++((( **أسئلة **عن **الصوم **وإجابتها **الكنسية **)))+++

هل كانت هناك اصوام ثابتة فى مواعيد محددة فى العهد القديم ؟*
*أن **الصوم **فى مواعيد محددة تعليم كتابى فقد حدد الرب اصوام ثابتة لشعبه فى العهد القديم فقد ذكر فى سفر زكريا النبى صوم الشهر الرابع و صوم الشهر الخامس وصوم السابع و صوم العاشر (زك 19:8) و الحكمة يا ابنى فى تحديد مواعيد **الصوم **هو تنظيم العبادة الجماعية .
*


*هل في العهد الجديد اشارة إلى **الصوم **؟*
*( أ ) صام الرب يسوع أربعين يوما و أربعين ليلة (مت 2:4) صام عنا و قدم لنا مثالا لتتبع اثر خطواته .
(ب) صام الرسل قبل القداسات (اع 2:13) .
(ج) صاموا أيضا عند اختيار الخدام ورسامتهم (أع3:13،27:14) .
( د) **الصوم **فى وقت الخطر خلال رحلة بولس الرسول لروما . (أع 21:27) .*




*هل جميع هذه الاصوام ذكرت فى العهد الجديد وان لم تذكر جميعها فلماذا نصومها ؟
**الانجيل مسلم للرسل فما لفم و لم تدون كل تعاليم السيد المسيح ( يو 30:20-31 ،25:21) كما أن الانجيل قد تم تدوينه بعد فترة من صعود السيد المسيح ونحن نضع تعاليم آبائنا الرسل " كإنجيل شفاهى " يكمل ما حفظ لنا فى الانجيل الكتابى و نحترم و نطيع و نسمع ونقبل تلك التعاليم كاحترامنا و طاعتنا و قبولنا و سمعنا للرب نفسه (لو 16:10) . ويذكر الأنجيل يا أن المؤمنون قد تسلموا تعاليم الكنيسة من الرسل وخلفائهم . (1كو23:11،34،2تس15:2،2تى2:2،فى9:4،2ي و:12) . ومن ثم نتسلم قوانين الآباء البطاركة القديسين الذين رتبوا الاصوام الباقية للآن و نقول كما قال القديس اغسطينوس أن عادتنا لها قوة القانون لأننا تسلمناها من أناس قديسين .

*

*ماذا يحدث للإنسان لو لم يصم مع الكنيسة ؟*
*المسيحى الحقيقى يا ابنى هو عضو فى جسد السيد المسيح الذى هو الكنيسة و هو لا يشذ **عن **الجماعة لأن العضو إذا خرج **عن **الجسد يفسد و يسبب للجسد آلاماً مبرحة…… المؤمن سيصوم لأن الكنيسة تصوم فهو منها ومعها وفيها. فالمفروض يا أن تطاع الكنيسة كما يطاع الله فقد قال الرب لتلاميذه "من يسمع منكم يسمع منى" (لو16:10) وان تصام الاصوام كاملة كما هى مقررة من قديم الزمان أما من تمنعه ظروفه الصحية فليعرض أمره على أب اعترافه ليأخذ منه حلا ولا يصح أن يختصر أيام **الصوم **من تلقاء نفسه يفطر ويصوم كما يشاء ، بل هناك تدبير روحي مع أب الاعتراف .*




*- يقول البعض أن السيد المسيح لم يحتم **الصوم **بل تركه للظروف بقوله " متى صمتم " فلماذا نصوم فى أوقات ثابتة "سنويا" ؟*
*أن كلمه متى يا تفيد التحقيق والتأكيد وليس الشك ، بحيث يكون فى حكم الواقع المحتم مثل قول الرب :
"متى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه" (مت31:25) . وقوله لبطرس " متى رجعت ثبت اخوتك " (لو23:22) .
فواضح من ذلك أن بعد كلمة "متى" حقائق مقررة ووقوعها محتم وقد حدد الرب أوقاتا معينه للصوم (لا29:16، زك19:8، لو12:18) .وحدد الرب يسوع له المجد موعد بدء صوم الرسل بعد صعوده عنهم إلى السماء (مت15:9) وهذا ما تم فعلا (اع13،14،27) .
أمر الرسول بولس المؤمنين بالصوم (1كو5:7). ويجب الخضوع للترتيب الكنسى الذى وضعه الرسل وخلفائهم.


*
*الصوم يجب أن لا يتكرر سنويا ويجب أن يمارس فى وقت الضيقات فقط؟*
*الصوم كالصلاة و الصدقه يجب أن يتكرر فى موعده وكما سبق و قلت لك يا ابنى أن الرب حدد أوقاتا معينه للصوم وذلك لما للصوم من فوائد روحيه كثيرة. كما أن **الصوم **الجماعى يا ابنى هو تعليم كتابى ويدل على وحدانية الروح فى العبادة وفى التقرب إلى الله . كما أننا يا ابنى فى حرب دائمة مع الشياطين لذلك فنحن فى حاجة دائمة إلى الأسلحة الروحية المختلفة لمقاومتهم ومن هذه الأسلحة **الصوم **لذلك يجب التعود على أوقات **الصوم **فى أوقاته المعينة وعدم تركه للظروف أو قصره على أوقات الضيقات .
*


*هناك بعض الأشخاص يرفض **الصوم **نهائيا بزعم أن القديس بولس الرسول قد رفض الامتناع **عن **أكل معين بقوله " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب " (كو16:2)؟*
*إن قصد القديس بولس الرسول بهذه الآية هو عدم التمسك بالنظرة اليهودية بتقسيم الطعام إلى نجس و طاهر فهو لم يقل " لا يحكم أحد عليكم فى صوم " إنما **عن **هذه الاطعمه المعتبرة نجسة ودنسة قال الرسول بولس " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب " وذلك لان فى بداية الإيمان بالمسيحية كان أول من دخل المسيحية هم اليهود فأرادوا تهويد المسيحية أى أن من يدخل فى المسيحية عليه ان يمارس كل العادات اليهودية مثل النجاسات والتطهير وحفظ السبت والاحتفال بالهلال وأوائل الشهور والأعياد اليهودية مثل الفصح والفطير والأبواق والمظال ويوم الكفارة فأراد بولس الرسول مقاومة تهويد المسيحية و لذلك قال " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت التى هى ظل الأمور العتيدة " إذن لم تكن مناسبة حديث **عن **الصوم **و إنما **عن **العادات اليهودية التى يريدون إدخالها إلى المسيحية ..*



*قال احدهم بنوع من الاستخفاف هل ربنا قال للناس عندما تصوموا كلوا عدس وفول وبصارة ؟*
*نعم حدد الرب أنواعا معينة من الطعام تؤكل فى الاصوام كما يلى :
(أ) أمر الرب حزقيال النبى بالصوم ثم الإفطار على القمح " البليلة" والشعير والفول والعدس والدجن " الذرة الرفيعة " والكرسنه " الكمون " . (حز9:4) .
(ب) صام دانيال **عن **أكل اللحوم وشرب الخمر (دا12:1) كما صام مع أصحابه الثلاثة وافطروا آخر النهارعلى القطانى "البقوليات" (دا8:1-16) .
(ج) صام داود النبى بالزيت وقال " ركبتاى ارتعشتا من **الصوم **ولحمى هزل **عن **سمن " (مز24:109) . عارف يا **الصوم **فى كنيستنا ليس هو مجرد طعام نباتى إنما هو انقطاع **عن **الطعام فترة معينه يعقبها أكل نباتى من اجل لذة محبة الله وحفظ وصاياه بحب وفرح دون ضغط أو إكراه.*



*لماذا تصوم الكنيسة **الصوم **الكبير؟*
*الصوم الكبير يا ابنى له المقام الأول والمنزلة الكبرى بين الاصوام **الكنسية **و الكنيسة تمارس هذا **الصوم **تذكارا لصوم المخلص الذى صامه وأيضا اقتداء بالسيد المسيح فى مسلكه هذا فالرب يسوع لم يكن محتاجا للصوم وإنما هو صام عنا لكي يعطي قوة لصومنا فيصبح (صومنا) صوماً مقبولاً أمام الأب السماوي لذلك يجب أن نتمثل به. وأيضا بهذا **الصوم **يستعد المؤمنون استعدادا روحيا كبيرا لأسبوع الآلام والاحتفال بقيامة الرب يسوع من بين الأموات*

المصدر: منتديات سنكسار​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

*أشكـــــــــــــرك للاسئلة المهمة دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى ميرنا
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## MATTEW (23 مارس 2010)

*شكرا ليك يا جميل موضوع رائع و مميز جدا و جاوب علي اسئله كتير 

سلام المسيح معك و مع الكل *


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جدا

للموضوع الرائع والمميز

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكـــــــــــــرك للاسئلة المهمة دى*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى ميرنا*
> *سلام ونعمه لكم*​


 ديما منور


----------



## ميرنا (24 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *شكرا ليك يا جميل موضوع رائع و مميز جدا و جاوب علي اسئله كتير *
> 
> *سلام المسيح معك و مع الكل *


 ميرسى نورت لمووضوع


----------



## ميرنا (24 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا​*
> 
> *للموضوع الرائع والمميز*​
> 
> ...


 شكرا لتشجيعك


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2010)

لايوجد اى شىء قى كنيستنا اعتباطا بل لةنظام دقيق وعجيب
ان كانت اصوام او صلوات
لايوجد قعل لدينا والا يرمز لشئ لدينا
ميرسى ميرنا علىالموضوع المميز


----------

